# Mathews Monster Tuning



## stx210 (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently bought a new Mathews Monster and am very disappointed with the way it is shooting. I am wondering if it might be the tecs at the bow shop that didnt set it up properly or if their is something messed up on it.

d loop tide on same side of string 

lots of vibration after shot 

no paper tuning


----------



## Buc (Dec 29, 2006)

The Monsters I have tryed have all shot great. Sounds like your bow has not been setup properly. Bring it to another Mathews pro shop if possible.


----------



## teedoff (Feb 6, 2010)

X2 my monster shoots great.no vibration and very accurate .I would take it to another shop.


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Monster Issues*

I have set-up a number of Monsters and had no problem with them yet. It is definitly a set-up issue. Timing,tiller, loop placement you name it. Where do you live?


----------



## Chad T. (Jan 3, 2006)

tell us a little bit more about your setup
draw weight, draw lenght, arrows ect


----------



## stx210 (Mar 11, 2009)

its set at 70# , with a down force rest , and shooting easton fmj arrowa 350 g 100g tip ... live in san antonio tx


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has to be the shop. The D-loop tied on the same side should be a big clue. I have the Monster 6 at 70# and almost the same set up that you have, and I get no handshock and great shootability. I'm throwing 460gr arrows at 305 fps through a chrono. You should be doing faster with your light arrows.


----------



## biggshooter6292 (Feb 28, 2008)

stx210 said:


> its set at 70# , with a down force rest , and shooting easton fmj arrowa 350 g 100g tip ... live in san antonio tx



You might want to check your arrows and your rest we just went thru this on my brother in laws new monster and turns out he had several bad arrows(he shoots the fmj arrow also) and he had a brand new rest that was bad wright out of the box after switching the rest and some new arrows his M7 is shooting great. I also shoot a new M7 with lightspeed 400s and a limbdriver rest I have had no troubles tuning.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dravesarchery (Dec 15, 2009)

We love our Mathews, but we had some tuning issues with them unfortunately.. The issues lies in the limbs. This video should help determine what's wrong if your bow is not tuning. Check it out:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Good video maybe the monster shooters with problems will listen to you. They just bag on me. I've had 4of them you get a good one or you dont.
They were so close yet so far with that thing.


----------

